# UV vision paint?



## joebobhunter4

is it in stores yet? if it is where can you get it and how much is it?


----------



## Ryan_Todd

you can get it at www.decoypaint.com. the prices are on the website


----------



## Cinder

There is also some for sale on the Reelwings website. I don't know if it is the same stuff or not, but I bought some. It is still sitting in the garage so I don't know much else about it. I am going to try the white for snow geese.

It is interesting because if you go to fool a bird website they are selling a uv blocker for decoys. One of these guys might be right, but I don't think they can both be right because they are selling the opposite type of product.


----------



## birdhunter2

does anyone know if this product really works or is it just more decoy paint :withstupid


----------



## mallard

Ryan,myself,and several othere guy's tested it this spring on snow's.Yes it works.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

the paint on the reel wings website is not the same as the UVision paint. i have seen the so called "birdvision" paint from the reel wings website under a uv imager and it looks like any other white paint. the UVision paint is the only paint i have seen that reflects UV light.


----------



## scissorbill

P.T. Barnum sure had it right. Now I would say its every 30 seconds.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose

I hunted over it for three days this spring and I swear by it all my decoys are getting a fresh paint job. The three days I hunted over it we shot 96, 88, and 52


----------



## Cinder

Ryan . . . have you looked at grass, barley stublle etc under the uv machine. Does it reflect UV light? The reason I ask is I am trying to figure out if the Fool-a-bird product would help to spray on the ground blind. It does the opposite of the decoy paint so I don't think I would put it on the decoys like they recomend. However, I trying to figure out if it would help on the blind.

Thanks.


----------



## gandergrinder

I'm skeptical. There were so many young birds this year that most everyone was having good hunts. With 50 and 60 bird days very common. I want to see what happens during a year of really bad hatch.

Now I'm not saying that it doesn't work but I know lots of guys that didn't use the paint this year and still had big hunts. Hunts that were equal to or greater than the guys who did use the paint. Timing and location having much to do with it. I hunted a total of 4 days last spring and we shot 312 birds. We never used any decoys with the UV paint on them.

Will I eventually give the paint a try? Probably, but I'm not convinced yet.

I also think it would be fair if those who are so sure about the paint told everyone how much they paid for theirs. Why doesn't Wal-Mart allow their product buyers to accept gifts? It introduces bias.

People read boards to get honest reviews I think that its fair that you give them all the information.


----------



## goose0613

I think your right to be skeptical gandergrinder. There is almost no way to know if this paint works or not. Basically, until you are able to see what the geese see through their eyes, you'll never know. Like you said, there were a lot of great hunts over decoy spreads that didn't have this paint. There are just too many variables that go into a great hunt. Was it the right field, decoy placement, good calling, good weather conditions, etc., etc... How will anyone ever know that it was the UV paint that killed all those geese?


----------



## Ref

The big issue in the last few years was trying to decoy the adult birds. I remember reading some of Ryan's and other posts that said a huge majority of the birds that they shot were adults. I also think that they shot these birds on a number of different days with a variety of weather conditions. If they consistantly shot a majority of adults under different conditions, then maybe the paint had something to do with their success.

Ryan and the other testers.....Can you enlighten us about this?


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER

> There are just too many variables that go into a great hunt. Was it the right field, decoy placement, good calling, good weather conditions, etc., etc...


 Absolutely!

I'm a pretty cynical fellow and have to see results for myself to believe them. The problem is, how do you test a new product to see if it works? When my group has been testing new decoys we try to stack the new "test product" to one side of our set and then watch the birds to see if they favour that location or not. After a few hunts, you do get a fair idea as to whether the birds are attracted or repelled by what you are testing. Actually, the last set of "new" decoys we tested repelled the birds and we got rid of them.


----------



## HNTNWGN

Cinder,
The UVision UV-reflective decoy paint is not the same as the Reelwings Bird Vision product. It is pictured here with about every other white paint we could buy in town and order. It is clear in the UV-image that standard paints and the "Bird Vision" paint is UV-absorbing.

UVision paint is one more step in realism. Does it work? Ask the guys who tested it for us. They volunteered to use it at their own risk based on the original thread asking for help to test: http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=23942 . There are also several comments on huntingsnows.com. The testers testimonial is there own and can be found on our site along with some of the science behind the product. We do not have a prostaff or anyone shilling for us. Their comments and testimonial are their own opinions.

Yes, we are looking at things besides decoys and waterfowl. Based on what we have seen in the UV-imager, we would recommend you spray a UV-absorbing spray on your corn field camo. However, we would recommend you think twice about spraying it on your cattail camo.

[siteimg]4763[/siteimg]


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Most of the testing done was during mid-migration and over a lot of juvies. It hasn't been tested enough to know whether or not it's effectiveness. I'll test it again this fall on mature geese and will see how much it makes a difference.

Jim Jones and Jim Druliner went to Saskatchewan this spring and hunted for many days with them over many different scenarios with old and young geese alike. They split up a large decoy spread between UV-painted and non-UV painted. Druliner stated he couldn't tell the difference between UV painted decoy setups and non-UV painted setups. The birds keyed in on the Ecaller locations more than the decoys.

FYI


----------



## goose0613

I see it also looks like most of the testing was done over silhouettes or rags. Has this been tested on full bodies yet? Our group will be hunting over 300 GHG full bodies this fall and have kicked around the idea of using this paint. We have come to the conclusion that we will wait for better testing. The bottom line is, there is absolutely no way to see what a bird sees -- no matter what kind of expensive equipment you have. I'll have to see the results first hand to be a believer.


----------



## KEN W

We just painted all of our Bigfoot snows with the UV paint.Last year in Sask. we shot mostly juvies.I will be up there in less than a month.....will be interesting to see if the adults decoy better than last year.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

goose0613 said:


> I see it also looks like most of the testing was done over silhouettes or rags. Has this been tested on full bodies yet?


If you see their testimonials there is a picture of a big grind using full bodies. But this hunt was late in the season and the majority were juvies....it was fish in a barrel due to the right location.


----------



## Madison

Chris Hustad said:


> goose0613 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see it also looks like most of the testing was done over silhouettes or rags. Has this been tested on full bodies yet?
> 
> 
> 
> If you see their testimonials there is a picture of a big grind using full bodies. But this hunt was late in the season and the majority were juvies....it was fish in a barrel due to the right location.
Click to expand...

I was on that hunt and the birds harvested that morning were mainly juvies. I believe more testing neeeds to be done on the front edge of the migration. Time will tell.


----------



## goose0613

Madison said:


> Time will tell.


My thoughts exactly. I hope it does add realism to the decoys like they are advertising! The paint is spendy, but it would be worth the investment to have the most realistic decoys possible.

On the other hand -- there seems to be a lot of these 'gimmic' type products coming out recently. Choose wisely.


----------



## Cinder

Huntnwing . . . thanks for the input. What type of a product is Fool a bird? Is it a uv absorber? Would you use the fool a bird product on your blinds? I hunt mainly in barley fields and pea fields.

Thanks!


----------



## HNTNWGN

Cinder,
Yes, I do have UV killer it on my layout blinds. Fool-a-bird and UV-killer are both UV-absorbing sprays. We have pictures (not shown on our website) of Fool-a-bird and UV-killer being sprayed on Tyvec (Tyvek is UV-reflective). Both these products turn Tyvek from white to black on our imaging equipment. If you hunt mainly corn or mud you should spray it on your blinds and camo.

If there is a pea field near Fargo let me know where it is, I will go grab a sample to look at under the UV-imager for you.

Here is a picture of Tyvek being sprayed with fool-a-bird. Notice that it turns the Tyvek black in our UV-imager; this means it is not reflecting UV light. It will do the same to your camo. Also, notice that the head on the sock is UV-absorbing. We think a lot of the effectiveness of windsocks and Sillosocks is because they are already mostly the right color because Tyvek is white and UV-reflective. After painting the heads with UVision, sock decoys would resemble the natural color of birds.

[siteimg]4846[/siteimg]


----------



## HNTNWGN

Here is a color and UV-image a two of Shane E.'s test decoys. The decoy on the left is painted with UVision waterfowl white, the middle is a snow goose harvested by Shane, and the decoy on the right is a standard decoy.

[siteimg]4847[/siteimg]

In my opinion, birds are used to landing with birds with different colored feathers. For this reason, the first few days of season, birds will decoy very well with or without UVision. Most are young birds that have not survived a season and the adults are out of practice at spotting deks. I believe that UVision will have its greatest effect on experienced birds that have learned to flair from birds that have an unnatural color. Birds see 4 colors red, green, blue and UV. If the white areas on decoys do not reflect the UV then it is a different color to birds; rather, it is a color that they get shot at when they get to close.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

first off we started testing this paint on the first push of birds into north dakota. the second day out we had another group with in 2 miles of where we were hunting and when they left at mid-morning the ended up with 10. at that same time we had around 40 birds on the ground. that day we ended up with 102 birds. of that 102 only 4 were juvies and a handfull of ross's. i too can understand where people can be skeptical. i was skeptical when i was first shown the product. it something that you have to see with your own eyes. all of my opinions are based on how the birds actually worked our spread compared to previous years. the 102 bird day at the beginning of the push we had large adult flocks of birds work from migrating altitude to shooting range in less than a minute. it is something you have to see with your own eyes to believe. as others have stated, large numbers of birds have been taken over regular decoys for years. it all depends on the conditions and being in the right place at the right time. however we were able to shoot large numbers of birds under a wide range of conditions throughout the season.


----------



## goosebusters

I have a question for someone who has seen these UV products under that UV vision thinger. Have any of you guys ever tried putting sunscreen on a decoy and looking at it? From what I understand these products reflect UV radiation and that is what sunblock is supposed to do. Is this "paint" just a gallon of Banana Boat?


----------



## Cinder

HNTwng . . . thanks for the info. The pea fields we hunt are in Manitoba and so is the barley. I am guessing though the barley would be the same as wheat stubble. Would you use the UV blocker on wheat stubble.

We can usually find plenty of pea stubble to cover the blind anyway --- but I am guessing it would be like soybean stubble, but that won't be available for a while either.

Going to be a real testing year - with all the new products!


----------



## GooseBuster3

Peas are the first crop to go in the summer.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Ryan_Todd said:


> first off we started testing this paint on the first push of birds into north dakota. the second day out we had another group with in 2 miles of where we were hunting and when they left at mid-morning the ended up with 10. at that same time we had around 40 birds on the ground. that day we ended up with 102 birds. of that 102 only 4 were juvies and a handfull of ross's. i too can understand where people can be skeptical. i was skeptical when i was first shown the product. it something that you have to see with your own eyes. all of my opinions are based on how the birds actually worked our spread compared to previous years. the 102 bird day at the beginning of the push we had large adult flocks of birds work from migrating altitude to shooting range in less than a minute. it is something you have to see with your own eyes to believe. as others have stated, large numbers of birds have been taken over regular decoys for years. it all depends on the conditions and being in the right place at the right time. however we were able to shoot large numbers of birds under a wide range of conditions throughout the season.


Thanks Ryan, I had 10 bucks on a bet that you'd bring that day up within 36 hours of my post. :lol:



gandergrinder said:


> I hunted a total of 4 days last spring and we shot 312 birds. We never used any decoys with the UV paint on them.


Exactly.

How long was the first big push through ND this spring? 6-7 days? How much can that tell you unless you're basing one hunt against hundreds to know the difference?

I think the product has an amazing concept and these guys know their stuff on the issue. I'm going to be using it this fall as I want to find out as much as the next snow goose junkie how effective it can or can't be. But there's no way you can accurately test a product based on a quick ND migration. HALF of my spread is painted and the other half isn't. I intend to test it right.

The only way you can accurately test is to put spreads side by side in the same field and see how the birds respond. Same decoys, amount, formation, etc. This was done this spring in Sask. and the results weren't enough to notice a difference. But that was based on a few mornings, I think you need at least 20 if not 40 days in all conditions to tell the difference.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose

Okay I was with guys testing the paint three days this spring and I hunted for 2 weeks straight in North Dakota our best hunt without the paint was 72 our next best day was in the 40's and then 30's so on. I was hunting over an brand new all sillosock spread of 40 dozen 50% white 50% blue.

The first day I hunted with the paint was over home made coroplast silos and wind socks on a day with no wind and high skies. About an hour and a half perhaps a little more we had 96 birds on the ground. The next day I hunted with Saugeye and his spread an we had 58 that morning including a banded blue that had been banded 6 years earlier definitely not a juvenile bird. I think that day we ended up with over 3/4 adults for that hunt. The next hunt was on a saturday we hunted in the morning in a barley field in cloudy weather and shot 38 that afternoon we got into the corn field we had wanted for the morning but there were other hunters in there. Also this field had been hunted several other times during the week three of us ended up with 48 birds and another band by the end of the evening.

The only thing I noticed about the paint was that in low light conditions it appeared to not be as effective but the decoys were no less effective than other unpainted decoys.

I feel being there for two weeks hunting over 2 different spreads I could see the difference. I could tell in how the birds worked and it showed in the end in the body counts over each spread. One thing to remember that I tell everyone though this isn't a magic bullet you still need to scout and your still gonna need to conceal yourself. Will you shoot a hundred birds everyday probably not but you'll most likely shoot a lot more than you would without.

I know this product works I've seen it with my own eyes if you don't thats fine don't buy it. It makes no difference to me I make nothing from this, but my paint is on the way and I'll be applying it to my decoys before I start hunting this fall. For once I'm not going to be the last doubting thomas to buy a product that works.

Thats my eyewitness opinion take it for what it's worth


----------



## rdneibch

i'm in the process of painting the heads on my socks and sillosocks with the uvision paint. with the tyvex matching so closely already what are everyones thoughts on how much difference having the heads painted could make? it only seems like a small percentage more of the decoy they are going to see correctly.


----------



## HNTNWGN

Goosebusters,
Yes we have looked at sunscreen. Almost all sunscreens (lotions) are made to absorb UV before it gets to your skin.

BTW,
*UVision is not an irresistible goose attractant or lure. UVision is a decoy paint that closely imitates the natural spectral reflectance of waterfowl feathers. How you hunt and where you hunt are still primary to harvesting birds.* We think that birds that experience hunting pressure learn to recognize UV-absorbing decoy colors and learn to flair away from them. During the first couple of weeks, standard decoys will have great effectiveness as the always have. The point is; if your decoys have natural colors (as a bird sees them), then your decoy quality (realism), location, and tactics become the limiting factor in a successful hunt. UVision takes one variable out of successful decoying equation. For this reason, we believe that it will improve hunters' success.

Here is a picture of a Sillosocks that Jim D. painted in our shop the night before their test. It is laying on top of an unpainted Sillosock. Jim's comments to us (I heard them second hand through Tankcircuit) about his late season testing were that the first day it seemed to make a real difference and the rest of the time everybody shot birds. There were just lots of birds in the area which made it difficult to tell. Tyvek Sillosocks are good decoys to begin with, that makes it a hard decoy to test with. Also, the birds that far north do not have the same hunting pressure as in the states, they had a several of weeks to relax before Jim went up to test. I am not trying to make excuses; I just wanted to point out some details.

[siteimg]4850[/siteimg]


----------



## HNTNWGN

rideibech(sp)

I would ask yourself this question, *"Is there a color in my spread that will flare experienced birds?" * Then ask yourself if the heads on your socks are the right color.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose

And thats almost word for word the same converation I also had with Jim Druliner


----------



## rdneibch

thanks for the replies and the picture. about 1/3 are the right color so far.


----------



## Invector

Did anyone bother to look up the fact if birds can or cannot see in UV light. Form my knowlege humming birds were the only birds I know that see in UV light and that is to find flowers. The last time I checked grain, corn, and bean feilds dont give off much UV light, so there is no evidence that I can find that says snows would see in UV light. Or am I missing the big picture here?


----------



## Madison

Invector said:


> Did anyone bother to look up the fact if birds can or cannot see in UV light.
> 
> there is no evidence that I can find that says snows would see in UV light. Or am I missing the big picture here?


This is a question I have been asking myself the entire time.. Who the heck knows how a snow goose sees in what color spectrum???? Is there scientific proof of this???

I defintaly like the idea of this product, I just think like any other product out there you need valid test results and be able to provide some accurate data.. Just becuase a few guys got lucky and were right on the X during a major push of birds and shot some geese doesnt mean this product is the answer to decoying snows. Comparing two spreads 2 miles apart of each other is not the Hypothesis that UV vision is looking for. its not like one spread pulled the birds from another.....


----------



## fungalsnowgoose

The science on it is accurate HNTWGN can explain it better than I can and according to what I understand the heads on the grain reflect and that explains alot why you see mallards circling and circling fields they're looking for the area holding the most grain.


----------



## mallard

Maddy,When the nodak boys and youself go to Saskatchewan this fall,hopefully you will have a wide variety of conditions to test this product.As for myself,I believe it works.There was a period of time that Chris P and myself did not have our decoys painted and we shot few birds.
Fungalsnowgoose(Benneli boy on another site)hunts around 12 weeks a year for snows and noticed a difference.
Speaking about proof.Huntingwagon,and the other owners are polymers and coatings scientists that did a lot of research before it came out,and most likely will want good data this fall.
As for bird vision,the studies done aare available.Do a google search and you will find it.


----------



## Madison

mallard said:


> Maddy,When the nodak boys and youself go to Saskatchewan this fall,hopefully you will have a wide variety of conditions to test this product.As for myself,I believe it works.There was a period of time that Chris P and myself did not have our decoys painted and we shot few birds.
> Fungalsnowgoose(Benneli boy on another site)hunts around 12 weeks a year for snows and noticed a difference.
> Speaking about proof.Huntingwagon,and the other owners are polymers and coatings scientists that did a lot of research before it came out,and most likely will want good data this fall.
> As for bird vision,the studies done aare available.Do a google search and you will find it.


I hear ya Dean. I'm not doubting the product, I'm just saying there needs to be more valid information and proof before one can say this is the answer to decoying older birds..We havnet had any trouble decoying birds in canada using decoys without the paint and have had many great shoots at that. A good ecaller seems to be the ticket up there. :wink: ..


----------



## Dave K.

Chris Hustad wrote:
Thanks Ryan, I had 10 bucks on a bet that you'd bring that day up within 36 hours of my post.

Like you weren't trying to call Ryan out to say that. :roll:

One spring definetly isn't enough to suggest some sort of concrete result for this paint, but it's a start.

As for you guys that say "i'm not convinced....more testing!" good for you. I will say I think the paint makes a difference but I want to see how it works on other birds, not just spring snows. Maybe after this fall all the testers will have more to talk about other than whether they are convinced or not.


----------



## Madison

Dave K. said:


> Maybe after this fall all the testers will have more to talk about other than whether they are convinced or not.


exactly what everyone that isnt convinced is waiting for, MORE TESTING!

I've got some Banjo Minnow's and Flying Lure's I'll sell ya!!:thumb:


----------



## Dave Owens

Guys, Tyvek has always been UV reflective. I have been using northwinds for 23 years and they are a good decoy. But there are days they work and others they don't.


----------



## gandergrinder

To do a real scientific experiment you would have to give the group testing the product two of the exact same spreads. One painted and one not painted with the UV paint and not tell them which is which.

You tell them to use each spread every other day and record the results over a large enough sample. They would have to record date, number of birds seen, weather conditions, number of hunters, etc.

You can make people's health improve with sugar pills if you tell them how they should feel or tell them the pills they are taking are something else. It's called a placebo effect or introduced bias.

Numbers of birds killed isn't necessarily a reflection of the product. I know guys that would kill more birds with flocks at 60 yards than other guys with flocks at 20 yds. They are simply better shots.

Would the decoys have anything to do with the number of birds killed? NO


----------



## GooseBuster3

Ken, you are going to have one hell of time trying to get ANY type of paint to stick to the bigfoots plastic.


----------



## Madison

gandergrinder said:


> Numbers of birds killed isn't necessarily a reflection of the product. I know guys that would kill more birds with flocks at 60 yards than other guys with flocks at 20 yds. They are simply better shots.
> 
> Would the decoys have anything to do with the number of birds killed? NO


Good point GG!! We did shoot pretty bad that day..


----------



## Invector

I think this is nothing more then a got ya suckers thing. But I will e-mail the G&F to see if they can give us any insite on the subject or some information that can be looked into.


----------



## djleye

Great Idea Jed........I think that I should recielve a set of 500 GHG snows and blues painted with the UV paint and 500 painted with regular paint and I will undergo the challenge just so you guys know which it is. I am only voluteering to help you all out!!!!! HONEST!!! :wink:


----------



## gandergrinder

Dan,
This test would be for guys who actually hunt snow geese not guys who buy snow goose decoys to collect dust.

Wasn't it you that said "You know I'd like to but with spring it's so much easier to get in my boat and go fishing. I just don't like all that mud and work involved."

I think I mentioned you having an over sized set of female parts after that.


----------



## KEN W

You know with all this publicity.....this company should be a paid sponsor here.I bet this is better than their own website.

How about it HNTNWGN?


----------



## djleye

OUCH!!!!!!! ACtually it was Field Hunter that said that........But I probably agreed!!!!!  

I don't mind all the work, it is just too tough te get time to scout in the spring. Much easier to break away in the fall for me for all the windshield time. Plus, remember that Field Hunter and I will show up with the Krispy Kremes at shooting time, just give us a call!!!!!! Besides, Who else would have shot that stealth snow on that spring hunt if I wasn't around!!!!! :lol:


----------



## HNTNWGN

We have noticed something interesting about the extreme low gloss formulation of UVision. The UV-reflective gray and tan turn a slightly darker shade when wet and then dry back out to the normal color. This does not affect the UV-reflectivity as shown in the photo below of mallard decoys dunked in water. We believe the microstructure of the coating that is necessary to match the UV-visible spectrum absorbs with water and makes it look darker, like a wet feather. We did not see this darkening when we field tested snows because the white does not seem to darken; I guess we live and learn. Anyway, we have found a solution for people that don't like slightly darker shade . Give the decoys a light coat of Krylon 1311 matte finish. Krylon is made of a high quality UV-transparent acrylic that does not affect the UV-reflection of UVision paint. It beads the water right off the decoys so they will not darken. In addition, the Krylon gives it a tough abrasion resistant outer shell that is better than latex.

[siteimg]4936[/siteimg]

[siteimg]4935[/siteimg]

[siteimg]4931[/siteimg]


----------



## snowbus_cando

Was considering purchasing this stuff since my snows needed touchup, but after checking out the price - no way. I'd buy a dozen ghg's before doing that. Unbelievable price markup!


----------



## goosehunter21

That price just maybe worth it though.


----------



## njsimonson

Ryan paints all his bass lures with UV Paint too. :lol:


----------



## dblkluk

> You know with all this publicity.....this company should be a paid sponsor here.I bet this is better than their own website.


 I Agree.


----------



## tankcircuit

I haven't posted in awhile so here goes...

We are grateful for the exposure on this forum and will happily become a paid sponsor as soon as we can.

Right now, we are in startup and every dime (every single one) goes back into development of our commercial coatings for decoy manufacturers, graphic artists for labels and displays, developers for our website, instrument time at Universities, and other overheads unrelated to the cost of materials for each sale. None of us expect to pay ourselves any salary this year. Luckily, we all have day jobs.

We think we have a great idea and a good business model. Time will tell if we are right. As our sales volume increases our material cost should go down and we may be able to reduce our prices. The actual price per decoy is quite reasonable and high performance automotive coatings often sell for far more.

Our first sales are to hard-core early adopters who want to be on the leading edge. Others have a "wait and see" approach and that's fine too. We don't know the full effects of our coatings but we know the science is sound. We hope that this forum is a venue where we can find out together.

There are now far more people testing the paint on more species than our Spring goose testers. We are interested in hearing and discussing their results. We expect some will see no difference, especially on young and local birds. As the season goes on, we will see whether we have a good product that works on snow geese, or an awesome product that should be on every decoy.

We're not here to pitch our product. Our testers are not Pro-Staff, we don't have formal Pro-Staff, and we haven't asked our testers to shill on the forums. Their comments are their own.

Jumping off the soap box.

Todd Pringle
Twilght Labs, Inc.


----------



## Miller

tankcircuit said:


> Right now, we are in startup and every dime (every single one) goes back into development of our commercial coatings for decoy manufacturers, graphic artists for labels and displays, developers for our website, instrument time at Universities, and other overheads unrelated to the cost of materials for each sale. None of us expect to pay ourselves any salary this year. Luckily, we all have day jobs.


While you let Nodak Outdoors pick up your advertising budget. Nice. :roll:



> We're not here to pitch our product.


Are you serious? Read HTNWGN's last post, if that isn't a promotion I don't know what is, or heck, read any of them for that matter. Heck, look at your avatars? I think you guys have broke every spamming rule here. It gets annoying it's so blatent. I'm surprised you guys are still allowed to post here.



> We are interested in hearing and discussing their results. We expect some will see no difference, especially on young and local birds.


And I see you put a juvy shoot on your advertising labels. If you're so confident in your produt, why do you need to tout a juvy shoot to prove your product works? That shows results. Couldn't have been done without the paint right. I heard there was all types of brands used on that hunt, only some of them had your paint. :bs: Whatever.


----------



## tankcircuit

Miller,

We're still not posting on ANY other forums-even though many threads about UVision exist and we could drive alot of traffic to decoypaint.com if we did. What you may see as greed we see as loyalty to the group that got us started. If you resent our presence (which is understandable) start a thread to talk about the subject and tell us not to post.

Of couse we like the discussion. It generates interest and consequently sales. It also tells us, and everybody else, about the results. We'd like to keep an active conversation going because we're learning too. I'm as cynical as the next guy about fake posts that are really just shills that have something to gain and pretend otherwise.

We're not pretending. We HAVE something to gain. We'd love to see a little UVision logo on every box of decoys (kind of like Intel inside). But right now we are three guys working out of our homes. True story.

We love this forum because, quite frankly, everyone has been positive--even when they're skeptical. This season is really a major test of the effectiveness of UVision Tetramatch unfolding real time on the forums. How many big established companies put their brand new, untested (other than one Spring goose hunt) product out there for testing in a public spotlight?

By the way, I don't make fun of YOUR avatar. I had one earlier. :beer: In fact, in my shop there's a cabinet full of your avatars that the three of us emptied developing the paint. We call them our meeting minutes. Also true.

Todd


----------



## 870 XPRS

A lot of words for little substance.....Miller has it nailed down.


----------



## 870 XPRS

> While you let Nodak Outdoors pick up your advertising budget. Nice.
> 
> Quote:
> We're not here to pitch our product.


OHHHHH


----------



## adog

:withstupid: Every post from you guys is a sales pitch. Start giving it to guys to sample. If I was developing a product and only me and my friends got to try it and give the reviews guess what, we would sound like you. Ohh it is the best thing ever blah blah blah. Why don't you just piss in my ear and tell me it's raining? How did we ever shoot geese before this product came out, oh ya we scouted fields,set up and then did some shooting. I bet grandpa did it with a single shot and 2.75" wax paper shells. Don't get me wrong, I am sure you have a good idea but i don't think you are gonna revolutionize the way we hunt geese. When the geese won't land in my dekes because I don't have your sticker on the box then I may consider your over priced paint but until then I will manage to shoot birds on a regular basis and have a good time doing it. How many limits have you shot this year? :beer:


----------



## Hunter_58346

I tried the paint on Bigfoot Honkers last weekend and we felt it made a difference. Although the sun had to be hitting the decoys, we did shoot more geese when they were in sunlight. We are trying it again in the clouds tomorrow. If you don't believe in the product, don't buy it. If something new scares you, ignore it. We will be trying the whole line this fall.


----------



## Hunter_58346

One more thing, it's kind of like a television, if you don't like the channel, turn it to something else. If you don't like the sales pitch, don't click on the topic.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Sorry, this will get out of control.

PM's sent on this issue, I hope this won't continue.


----------

